# How many Will fit (pics)



## mallard_molester

Pickup up a new trailer yesterday, im sure it will will hold plenty of decoys and blinds. It will also be doubling as my fertilizer trailer for work.



















.


----------



## dblkluk

Umm..How many can you afford... :lol:

Is that a 7 x 16? 
It really depends on what kind of dekes you have. Do you plan on just throwing them in there, or will they be in bags or on shelves ..etc...

If this helps, we have a 6x12 and we have 8 doz GHGs in bags, 3 blinds, 2 dog blinds, 4 dozen duck floaters, waders, spinners, and other assorted gear with plenty of room to spare.
I know I could easliy get 6 more dozen GHG lessers in bags in ours without too much trouble.

IMO, The better you organize things...the more you'll get in there and the easier things will go when setting up and tearing down.


----------



## mallard_molester

yea, i dont plan on filling it with decoys, probably 10 dozen or so, mainly FB's and probably a bunch a mag sleeper shells for the river hunts.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Is that a 7 x 16 or 7 x 18? I have a 7 x16 with 12 dozen GHG fullbodies in 6-slot averys and 12 slot dianes. Also have a few dozen duck floaters, and a bunch of misc stuff. 3 blinds, 2 dog blinds, waders, coolers, silos, raffia, water jugs, etc, etc. I have mine all shelved up nicely so everything is taken care of and stays in good condition. And there is plent of extra room to grow. But the shelves are removable in a couple minutes and tons of gear can be piled in for occasions like when we go to Canada. Moral of the story, you can fit a LOT of gear in that trailer and still have a lot of room to spare.


----------



## mallard_molester

The trailer is a 7x16, the trailer is nice, i am definetly going to be needing a bigger truck though, my half ton is fine in town, but can handle the highway speeds. Oh well, ive be wanting to upgrade to a diesel anyways.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I hear that. I pull mine with a 1/2 ton too, with a 5.3L. I plan to get a diesel in the next year or so. Until then, I have to get by.


----------



## uglyduckling

looks like you have enough room to put anything you want to in there!


----------

